# Corsair AF120 Performance Edition Fan Review



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

So just a few weeks ago Corsair released their entry line-up into the case fan market. They're are many different versions of these fans. Quiet, Performance, and Static Pressure fans. They have also released 2 fan bundles for each different iteration of the fans, so today we are going to look at the Corsair AF120 Performance Edition. I have ordered and recieved two of the 2 fan bundles.

Here are the specifications of the Corsair AF120 120mm case fans.

AF120 Performance Edition
AF120 Quiet Edition

Size
120mm x 25mm

Operating Voltage
7V – 12V

Performance at 12V

Airflow
63.47 CFM
39.88 CFM

Static Pressure
1.1 mm/H20
.5 mm/H20

Sound Level
30 dBA
21 dBA

Speed
1650 RPM
1100 RPM

Power Draw
0.13 A
0.08 A

*The Fans*






The red ring you see around the fan frame can be changed. Corsair supplies you with 3 different colors. Red which is installed from the factory, blue and then white. This is one of the things that really makes this fan stand out compared to the others you see. The customizability is nice and allows you to match the color scheme of your entire system. I am sure corsair plans to release different colored rings to further enhance the way these fans look. Also each corner of the fans are completely rubber and are half closed and half open. The rubber on the corners of the fans reduces the amount of vibration from the fan to the case, resulting in a quieter system. 






This picture shows the corner of the fans. The grey is all the rubber I was talking about above.

When I took the fans out of the boxes and held them they felt very well built. The fan and hub felt secure, not wiggly. When I spun the fan blades it felt very smooth, so that is an indication that the bearing used in this fan is top notch. 

*Performance*

Obviously this isn't a formal review with graphs and comparisons to other fans, but based on what I have experienced these are very good fans. I have them connected to a fan controller and even at full tilt they are barely audible. And instead of making a clicky or horrible air rushing noise it is a very nice calm low hum which is very tolerable for me and a lot of others. These fans are priced at $16 if you get a single one and then $30 if you get a 2 fan bundle, and for the performance that is a pretty fair price. I am more then happy with these fans and would recommend them to everyone. I plan on getting some of their High Static Pressure fans in the future so I'll also make a small review of those.

If you have any questions of comments. Post away!

Here are more pictures of my system and this fans installed


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2012)

After having spent quite a few bucks on fans over and over again that were supposedly the best I need numbers, or at least a direct comparison to my current front runner.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2012)

i'm looking for some new fans for my radiators to replace my medium yate loons.  When there is some more info on these fans, i'll consider them.  They look nice though.  I want to get some nice fans that are barely audible, so we shall see


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> i'm looking for some new fans for my radiators to replace my medium yate loons.  When there is some more info on these fans, i'll consider them.  They look nice though.  I want to get some nice fans that are barely audible, so we shall see



Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition ...

Just put them on a fan controller and run that at any speed you want. They will still be better in terms of static pressure then the yate loons. Or you can get the Quiet versions.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> After having spent quite a few bucks on fans over and over again that were supposedly the best I need numbers, or at least a direct comparison to my current front runner.



Well what are you running now?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Well what are you running now?



1x AP29 for my H70, 2x AP13 intakes, 2 of these exhaust. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11427/fan-735/Enermax_TB_Silence_140mm_x_25mm_Twister_Bearing_Fan_UCTB14_.html

Ideally I'd ditch them all. The APs have annoying bearing noise and while the TBs are great 750 RPMs is a bit low. From the research I've done this is what I'll be replacing them with http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2655588&postcount=51


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> 1x AP29 for my H70, 2x AP13 intakes, 2 of these exhaust. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11427/fan-735/Enermax_TB_Silence_140mm_x_25mm_Twister_Bearing_Fan_UCTB14_.html
> 
> Ideally I'd ditch them all. The APs have annoying bearing noise and while the TBs are great 750 RPMs is a bit low. From the research I've done this is what I'll be replacing them with http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2655588&postcount=51



ew god I hate LED fans. Id get these corsairs again. The hum they have is really nice. no bad noises or anything.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition ...



EMCNDJE237 for 20% off case fans at Newegg (expires 6/17). I'm considering it with these fans...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> EMCNDJE237 for 20% off case fans at Newegg (expires 6/17). I'm considering it with these fans...



Do it man! I love these fans. When I get a H80 or H100 im going to get the Static Pressure ones.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Do it man! I love these fans. When I get a H80 or H100 im going to get the Static Pressure ones.



You think 3 of these will push enough air for an ex360 rad?  I'd like to go with the 3 quiet ones for sound reasons, hush it up a little.  Right now, I have 6 of the yate loons push/pull, although there isn't a big difference between the 3 and 6.

Just read that the ex360 goes better with high speed fans, so I'm not sure about the quiet ones...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You think 3 of these will push enough air for an ex360 rad?  I'd like to go with the 3 quiet ones for sound reasons, hush it up a little.  Right now, I have 6 of the yate loons push/pull, although there isn't a big difference between the 3 and 6.
> 
> Just read that the ex360 goes better with high speed fans, so I'm not sure about the quiet ones...



get the Static Pressure versions.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> get the Static Pressure versions.



Do you have a link for those?  All I see are the performance ones and quiet ones


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Do you have a link for those?  All I see are the performance ones and quiet ones



Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition ...

the SP stands for Static Pressure

AF stands for Airflow i think


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 17, 2012)

If I were in the market, I'd try them. AF Performance for case cooling and SP High Performance for radiators. 

Personally I'd avoid the Quiet versions cause if your going for quiet they are better Fans out there with higher CFM at a lower DBA which cost less.

Also you get a lot better air cooling if you have a decent static pressure fan for case cooling when your case has a HD cage that obstructs the air flow.  Dont see many cases under $180 that have additional fan mounts after the HD cage or braket most opt for the side fan config but might aswell leave your side panel off then.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> If I were in the market, I'd try them. AF Performance for case cooling and SP High Performance for radiators.
> 
> Personally I'd avoid the Quiet versions cause if your going for quiet they are better Fans out there with higher CFM at a lower DBA which cost less.
> 
> Also you get a lot better air cooling if you have a decent static pressure fan for case cooling when your case has a HD cage that obstructs the air flow.  Dont see many cases under $180 that have additional fan mounts after the HD cage or braket most opt for the side fan config but might aswell leave your side panel off then.



yeah I ussually get the higher speed fans and then just put that shizz on a fan controller.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Do it man! I love these fans. When I get a H80 or H100 im going to get the Static Pressure ones.



Just know that the fan controller that is built into the H80/H100 will not control these fans like they do the stock Corsair ones. If you have a separate fan controller this doesn't matter, but on the Corsair forums they have said that these will pretty much run full throttle when plugged into the fan headers on the Hydro Series block. 

That said, once Amazon gets these back in stock I will be purchasing the TwinPack and installing them on my H100 anyway 



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> 1x AP29 for my H70, 2x AP13 intakes, 2 of these exhaust. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11427/fan-735/Enermax_TB_Silence_140mm_x_25mm_Twister_Bearing_Fan_UCTB14_.html
> 
> Ideally I'd ditch them all. The APs have annoying bearing noise and while the TBs are great 750 RPMs is a bit low. From the research I've done this is what I'll be replacing them with http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2655588&postcount=51



I have one of those fans on an Enermax CPU cooler I recently bought, and while nice I don't know if I would classify them as top performers (I will say it is pretty quiet). Can you share your research with me? I'd love to see more information on why you selected these fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Just know that the fan controller that is built into the H80/H100 will not control these fans like they do the stock Corsair ones. If you have a separate fan controller this doesn't matter, but on the Corsair forums they have said that these will pretty much run full throttle when plugged into the fan headers on the Hydro Series block.
> 
> That said, once Amazon gets these back in stock I will be purchasing the TwinPack and installing them on my H100 anyway
> 
> ...



Yeah I have a seperate fan controller. Lamptron FC-6


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2012)

So I ended up grabbing 3 of the corsair sp120's, figured i'd give them a shot to replace my yate loons. We shall see how they work soon enough.


----------



## sttubs (Jun 17, 2012)

I picked up 2 twin packs of the Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition fans using the 20% off coupon they had yesterday. I also plan on using them with a H100. Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition CO-90...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I ended up grabbing 3 of the corsair sp120's, figured i'd give them a shot to replace my yate loons. We shall see how they work soon enough.



NICE!




sttubs said:


> I picked up 2 twin packs of the Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition fans using the 20% off coupon they had yesterday. I also plan on using them with a H100. Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition CO-90...



I love mine. Got to change the placement of my top fan. got to move it to the left. Where it is now is creating a dead spot around my CPU heatsink and so my temps arent as good on it anymore. Ill do that tomorrow.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2012)

sttubs said:


> I picked up 2 twin packs of the Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition fans using the 20% off coupon they had yesterday. I also plan on using them with a H100. Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition CO-90...



SP120 would have been the better match with the H100. AF were meant for case fans with low obstruction, the SP were meant for high density radiators, heatsinks, and in cases where airflow is obstructed by things like HDDs, etc.

Placed my order for a twin pack of SP120s on Amazon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 17, 2012)

I really want to get these but I would need 4 x AF120 PE and 2 x AF140 QE and  2 x SP120 PE. My case is loaded with fans!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I really want to get these but I would need 4 x AF120 PE and 2 x AF140 QE and  2 x SP120 PE. My case is loaded with fans!!



whats stopping you?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 18, 2012)

Money. I don't want to spend over $100 for fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Money. I don't want to spend over $100 for fans.



oh I spent close to $90 I think it was, but i also got 2 y splitter fan cables and cable sleeving and heatshrink


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jun 20, 2012)

what is the computer casing name?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2012)

Tonduluboy said:


> what is the computer casing name?



Correct me OP if I'm wrong, but under system specs is says Corssir Carbide 500r

http://www.corsair.com/carbide-series-500r-mid-tower-case.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Correct me OP if I'm wrong, but under system specs is says Corssir Carbide 500r
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/carbide-series-500r-mid-tower-case.html



Correct

Corsair Carbide 500r!

Best case ive ever had.


----------

